# Ps3 To Amplifier Advice



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok i have bought my son a ps3 for christmas and currently watch dvd movies on a denon upscaling dvd player using a hdmi cable from dvd player to lcd and component cable from dvd player to denon amplifier for 5.1 surround sound and dts when available...

With the Ps3 and blueray i will connect to lcd via hdmi cable again but how do i connect to the amplifier to watch blueray movies? The guy in the shop said to connect via an optical cable but why have i connected my dvd player via a qed component cable and not optical?? Sevenoaks hifi did all my installation as i know little about av...

Has anyone connected to external amp from the ps3??

Any help much appreciated because i dont wanna spend money on wrong cables , ive just found out my lcd only has 1 hdmi in so thats £50 for a start on a 2 into hdmi lead :wall:

Thankyou in advance..


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

Ive got my Marantz connected with the PS3 via optical and PS3 to TV via HDMI, i thinks its the best way unless you have HDMI conections in the amp, hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Mines set to my 5.1 system through the ps3's digital optical port.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

So optical is ok then.....I asked because obviously i havent seen the rear of a ps3 so dont know any different.... 3m optcal cables are only £25 so looks like thats the way forward for me...


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Marc, don't think its a component cable, it would normally be a electrical digital connection, in essence the same as the optical connection they have suggested you use for the ps3.

its the same information just one is via optical means. I'm not sure what outputs the ps3 has but I see no reason why you wouldn't use the optical for the ps3


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah am i getting confused with co-ax?? The cable was about £80 when i bought it?


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

Optical is fine!

So you have 2 HDMI devices (ps3 and dvd) that you want to connect to your tv with only 1 HDMI in? I don't know if there are adapters for those problems, but if not, I'd connect the PS3 with HDMI and your DVD player by scart.

PS3 graphics are sooooo much better when connected by HDMI !

edit:

COAX is the other way, most amps have at least one coax and one optical input


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Marc it may be digital co ax in which case a small converter can be obtained to connect it via optical


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

mines running with the optical


----------

